# Dimopolous,Computer moving extremely slow, since upgrade.............................



## Leesh (Sep 13, 2010)

Ever since the change of life, here......The pages turn extremely slow, and its only on this particular site, is there some upgrade that some may need to acquire for easier surfing? This makes for an utterly painstaking experience!


----------



## joyous (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Dimopolous,Computer moving extremely slow, since upgrade.........................*

I'm having the same problem.


----------



## dlewis (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Dimopolous,Computer moving extremely slow, since upgrade.........................*

Dimopolous??  Why in the world did you use that name?


----------



## Leesh (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Dimopolous,Computer moving extremely slow, since upgrade.........................*



dlewis said:


> Dimopolous??  Why in the world did you use that name?



Correct me if I'm wrong, but Nikos Dimopoulos is the Technical IT Person here on the forum, rite, I may have spelled it wrong, but, that is who I meant to address!


----------



## dlewis (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Dimopolous,Computer moving extremely slow, since upgrade.........................*



Leesh said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Nikos Dimopoulos is the Technical IT Person here on the forum, rite, I may have spelled it wrong, but, that is who I meant to address!


 
You spelled it right.  I haven't heard anyone call him that in a many years.  Nikos (1K)


----------



## Nonie (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Dimopolous,Computer moving extremely slow, since upgrade.........................*

Leesh  That's his name all right, but just that no one ever calls him that. We all fondly know him as Nikos so it was just so funny to see it in big letters. 

Do you use Mozilla? If so, you need to download AdBlock. My PC hasn't changed its speed since the changes started. I don't even remember to block ads and can't do it at work, yet speed is still good. 
Cleared browsing history lately? (Sorry if that's an obvious thing you've tried but just thought I'd throw it out there in case that might be it.)


----------



## Leesh (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Dimopolous,Computer moving extremely slow, since upgrade.........................*

_Ooo! I feel crazy! Thank You ladies for bringing me around! Nothin worse than being out of the loop!_


----------



## Briabiggles (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Dimopolous,Computer moving extremely slow, since upgrade.........................*

Mine loads just fine.


----------

